# Yang Zhenji



## East Winds (Jun 20, 2007)

I read on a forum somewhere that Yang Zhenji (the 2nd son of Yang Cheng-fu) had died. However I can't find confirmation anywhere. Can anyone throw any light on this?

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2007)

I just found out Yang Zhen Ji passed away on March 27 he was 86 years old.


----------



## East Winds (Jun 24, 2007)

Xue SHeng,

Many thanks for that information. Do you have a source?

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2007)

Saw it posted on Empty Flower and the statement is that it is in the latest issue of Tai Chi magazine. I do not usually get it but I am going to pick it up if I can find it.


----------



## grydth (Jul 15, 2007)

East Winds - Xue was right, the article appears on page 6 of the June 2007 issue of Tai Chi magazine.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 15, 2007)

grydth,

Many thanks for that information. Yang Zhen Ji was the true "gate holder" of the Yang Family tradition, however that now falls onto Yang Zhen Duo. The two brothers transmitted slightly different versions of their fathers form. In my opinion (and who am I to know!!!), Yang Zhen Ji's was the better/truer interpretation.

Very best wishes


----------



## jurat13 (Aug 21, 2007)

Isn't Yang Jun the current bearer of the Yang family style?  Is it in good hands with him?

Respectfully,

Walter Boyd


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 21, 2007)

That's sad   I didn't know he existed until today.  Stumbled on a video of him after seeing the name.


----------



## East Winds (Aug 22, 2007)

taijiguy,

If you are interested, here is a biography of Yang Zhen Ji translated from the Chinese by Lois Swaim who translated some of the Yang family taijiquan books from Chinese to English. My own form comes directly from Yang Zhen Ji, but we are considered the "Black Sheep" of the family tradition!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.yangfamilytaichi.com/ubb/Forum4/HTML/000161.html

Very best wishes


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------

